# vizio tv no signal



## T-Money (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,
My family Tv is broken and my dad said if I can fix for less than $100 I can have it. I have the vizio vu42l fhdtv 10a. I turned it on and it wouldn't show the picture, just the blue no signal message. I can pull up the menu and tried to reset it from there. That didn't work. Then I tried to reset it by holding down the input button for 30 seconds that didn't work either. So I pulled it off our mount and took off the back. None of the capacitors are oozing. I had a ps3 and an antenna hooked up to it. I was wondering if it was possible to fix it for less than $100. If it is how?

Thanks.


----------

